# Too many mystery snail babies



## elliewierenga45 (10 mo ago)

Hi ,I'm new to this forum,I recently incubated a mystery snail clutch &it hatched 2 days ago March 31,22. I have 80 to 100 snail babies that I don't think I have room for in my tank I don't know what to do with all of them anybody have any ideas? Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Grow them out to about pea size and sell in bulk as feeders


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Post them here or on Kijiji for free. People can't resist free stuff even if they don't need the stuff


----------



## guily yalai (Dec 31, 2021)

Post them for aquarist who need them, that's amazing


----------

